# Amerigo saddles - anyone got one?



## Hollycat (7 October 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has an Amerigo saddle and how they liked it?  I have just had a fitting for one for my new 3 year old.  I love my WOW but it didn't suit her and as one of the screws is jammed I can't change the flaps, so slightly unimpressed with it at the moment which is why I deceided to go with Amerigo instead of another new WOW. I like the way the Amerigo can be adjusted to the horse as it changes shape - very importrant with a baby that will be doing a lot of changing over the next few years!


----------



## Hollycat (8 October 2008)

No one???? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Well, expect for Carl Hester obviously!!!!


----------



## I_A_P (8 October 2008)

i borrowed my instructors amerigo for a copuple of months and although it fit neither of us that well it was a lovely comfortable saddle


----------



## Hollycat (8 October 2008)

Whew!  Glad it was comfy!! It seemed comfy when I tried it but 30 min or so isn't long when your paying £2500 for a saddle!


----------



## I_A_P (8 October 2008)

I would try and get one second hand- there were quite a few about when i started looking at them 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Try ebay- obviously it depends if you know what you want!


----------



## seaofdreams (8 October 2008)

Yes i have ! 
Its the best saddle ive ever had, i love it, so comfortable, mine was second hand, still quite a lot and i wasn't sure at first to go for it or not, but im so glad i did worth every penny


----------



## Hollycat (8 October 2008)

Glad there are good reports! I did consider second hand, but I wanted to get a new one as my horse is only 3 and I want her to have a comfy saddle from the start.  And get a fitter I can rely on that will come and adjust it for me! There seem to be quite a few models that are suited to various horse back shapes and also I have long legs, so thought it best just to get one made for both of us.

If I like it I may try and get a second hand one for my other horse who is 7 and who currently has a second hand spalding.


----------



## Nosey (9 October 2008)

My friend has bought one this year and is completely over the moon with it and it has so improved her position. I thought she was pretty good to start with but she went down 4 holes with her Amerigo and looks quite a pro now!! She got hers new but paid about £2K for it as think it had been in shop for about a year.


----------



## lannerch (9 October 2008)

I have two!

I bought the dressage saddle and my horse went so much better I had to have the jumping saddle.

Have also had the fit changed to fit my young horse , when I loaned out my old horse ( couldn't bear to send the amerigos with him so he got relegated to a wintec! )


----------



## ihatework (9 October 2008)

Glad to hear good reports as I am considering buying an Amerigo dressage in the spring


----------



## LEC (9 October 2008)

If you have that kind of budget you are better going for a Butet as they are much better for horses backs. Amerigo did not come out well in tests.


----------



## ccooxxyy (9 October 2008)

I have 2 amerigos, and one is for sale if anyone is interested??? Love them but the one i'm selling no longer fits the horse. need to sell it so i can buy another one that fits!!


----------



## ihatework (9 October 2008)

What tests?
Can you post a link to independant saddle testing for me please!


----------



## KatB (9 October 2008)

Was going to say the same, I love Butets too, but Amerigos I thought would be better for backs....but very interested in any tests


----------



## K27 (9 October 2008)

I've used Amerigo Dressage saddles for the last 8 years or so- I've never ever had a problem with my horses backs, and if anything they make them freer thru the back, however the only thing I can think of is that the saddle fitter does have to make sure that they are selecting the right type of Amerigo tree for the back profile of the horse- maybe that is where they went wrong in the investigation mentioned above?

They are great saddles, I have the Alto on one horse and until recently the Close Contact dressage on another until he changed shape. They really make it easy to keep the correct position and keep the horse free thru the back and shoulder in my opinion.  Peter Menet the designer has put great thought into designing these saddles, (and no I don't work for Amerigo!)

Good luck!


----------



## lannerch (9 October 2008)

Before you sell your amerigo, how about having the tree of yours altered, cost about £200, that is the joy off them they the tree as well can be altered, as mine was for my young chap.

It will cost you more than that if you sell yours and buy a new one!

I brought my amerigos specifically at the advice of my horses physio, as he then suffered an on and off back problem, whilst eventing, which was significantly better with his amerigos. some of the top riders use them specifically on their horses if they are prone to back problems too, so I am interested too, what tests?


----------



## seabiscuit (9 October 2008)

I had two made to measure for fussy Owen, he hated them and refused to move!
Not to say that other horses wouldnt like them.


----------



## ihatework (10 October 2008)

I am highly skeptical of random claims that XYZ saddles are bad for horses backs, without any proof to back it up (excuse the pun). Its all about selecting the right saddle for the horse and making sure it fits! That is why I'd be interested in seeing results of these so called tests!


----------



## Hollycat (10 October 2008)

Glad to hear the good reports!  I have never before heard they are bad for backs, otherwise would not have invested in one for my baby!  It will take 6 weeks for it to be made for us - just got to sit and wait!


----------



## Tennyson (21 October 2008)

I love Amerigo's!! I had a Close Contact Pinerolo Dressage saddle on my Hanoverian who has just been sold 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and I was devastated that it was completly the wrong fit for my new horse. I've since bought ANOTHER Amerigo for my newbee that fits us both beautifully!! If anyone is interested I still have the old one gathering dust in the dining room - it is in mint condition and is 17.5" medium wide. PM me if you're interested!! x


----------



## Hollycat (21 October 2008)

Well my saddle arrived yesterday and I had my first proper ride in it today. Its FANTASTIC!!!!!!!! Very, very comfortable and I felt I rode really well in it. My filly was noticeably more free and loose through her back in it too. Very, very happy


----------



## lannerch (22 October 2008)

I had a little feeling you might be!

It is well worth the wait The only problem is now you are spoit you will not want anything less again.


----------



## disco (22 October 2008)

I've got one!

Mine is the close contact pinerolo event saddle and I absolutley love it!


----------

